# Crumble when cutting



## eyebright (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been non-gelling my soaps the last few batches and each time I take the soap out from the fridge and let it sit for a few hours before I cut, I end up with crumble edge soaps. How do I prevent this from happening? Currently cutting with free-handed.

Should I be letting the soap sit out at room-temperature longer than 2-4 hours before cutting? I've been discounting water, so when I unmold it's firmed. Kinda frustrated....


Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Genny (Apr 5, 2013)

I usually let mine sit out all day before cutting and haven't had problems with crumbling edges..  But also, what are you using to cut it & how high of a discount are you going?


----------



## Smee (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't gel any of my milk-based soaps, or the castile.
After crumbling three batches of castile, I finally figured out that it didn't
crumble if I left it sitting 24-48 hours instead of trying to cut right away
after unmolding.  Also, a piece of dental floss will slice through it pretty
slick if you don't have one of those fancy cutters (I don't, either).
I think my knife was causing a lot of drag on the soap since it has a
rather thick blade.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 5, 2013)

Smee said:


> I don't gel any of my milk-based soaps, or the castile.
> After crumbling three batches of castile, I finally figured out that it didn't
> crumble if I left it sitting 24-48 hours instead of trying to cut right away
> after unmolding.  Also, a piece of dental floss will slice through it pretty
> ...



Another great tip! Now, where's my extra dental floss?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 5, 2013)

Smee! I have used this trick for cutting cake! I think i will need to try this when I make my next loaf of soap!


----------



## BankerJohn (Apr 5, 2013)

Dental Floss? ... Nuh Uh, no way... really?  I'm trying this to see if it really works.

Do I use waxed floss or the plastic teflon tape floss?


----------



## Relle (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds like you are cutting to early, as Genny said leave it 24hrs sitting at room temp to firm up all the way through, then cut. Sometimes I leave mine 48 hrs.


----------



## Smee (Apr 5, 2013)

BankerJohn said:


> Dental Floss? ... Nuh Uh, no way... really?  I'm trying this to see if it really works.
> 
> Do I use waxed floss or the plastic teflon tape floss?




I use the cheap plain walmart brand.  It's really thin. 
If the soap is really hard, the floss may break.  Then it's time 
for fishing line, but use gloves.  That stuff can cut right through skin. :-(


----------



## paillo (Apr 6, 2013)

Agree that you're probably cutting it too soon. Also, sometimes additives can be a problem. I learned that adding too much sodium lactate in the lye water will cause crumbling. Also adding a bit too much salt in the lye water can make your soap hard enough to have crumbly edges. Adding both can definitely be problematic. Are you using additives? Let us know if so, and maybe we can help diagnose a bit more.


----------



## eyebright (Apr 8, 2013)

I was able to cut my loaf without any crumbles after waiting 24-48 hours. I took everyone's advice! Guess, I was impatient and cut without letting it sit at room temperature. I never knew once you removed the loaf from the fridge you had to let it sit and a few days. Lesson learned and I THANK YOU, everyone. You guys ROCK!


----------

